# Canon EOS 7D Mark II AF Guidebook Available for Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2014)

```
<p>Detailed explanations of how to master the 65-point cross-type AF. <a href="http://usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/brochures/EOS_7D_Mark_II_AF_guide_CUSA_9-2014.pdf?WT.mc_id=C126149" target="_blank">Download the PDF here</a>.</p>
<div id="attachment_17477" style="width: 414px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/brochures/EOS_7D_Mark_II_AF_guide_CUSA_9-2014.pdf?WT.mc_id=C126149"><img class="size-medium wp-image-17477" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/7d2afguidebook-404x575.jpg" alt="Click Image to Download" width="404" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Click Image to Download</p></div>
<p><strong><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=7dmarkii" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candyman (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a very nice guidebook. I can't remember that they did this for the 5D MKIII. But they maybe did....then I missed it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 26, 2014)

I would be thrilled if I'm a 7D II owner


----------



## EOSDR (Sep 26, 2014)

It keeps prompting for a password...?


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2014)

I download it without a password.


----------



## EOSDR (Sep 26, 2014)

Downloading went fine. It was opening the pdf that it is prompting for a password.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2014)

I can also open the pdf file without password. The pdf is locked for reading only.


----------



## Kolumbus (Sep 26, 2014)

Mac OS X preview asks for a password but Acrobat Reader does not.


----------



## alistairm1 (Sep 26, 2014)

What looks like the full manual is available here
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300016615/01/eos7d-mk2-im-en.pdf

Although I'm quite prepared to be disabused of that.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 26, 2014)

alistairm1 said:


> What looks like the full manual is available here
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300016615/01/eos7d-mk2-im-en.pdf
> 
> Although I'm quite prepared to be disabused of that.


548 pages, probably is the full manual but what is the meaning of the (G) on the title?

Thanks for the link, I probably have enough time to memorize it before I get my 7DII....if my memory still worked.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 26, 2014)

Looking good. Can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## EOSDR (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Click. I'll have try it on my PC tonight. On my iPhone it keeps prompting for a password. Tried opening it via Dropbox, Evernote and iBooks.


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 26, 2014)

alistairm1 said:


> What looks like the full manual is available here
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300016615/01/eos7d-mk2-im-en.pdf
> 
> Although I'm quite prepared to be disabused of that.



Thanks for the link. I downloaded the other one, but iBooks kept prompting me for a password. Your link worked fine. Looking forward to reading this. I am soooooo looking forward to this camera. I¨ve sold my 5D II and other stuff to raise the cash quickly for this baby. Pumped....


----------



## Marauder (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd found it earlier and I've been through it, but thanks for posting CR! Looks phenomenal!!!


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 26, 2014)

;D
Thanks a bunch just downloaded with no issues.
Lord knows I misplace guide books like crazy, I should just keep them in the box.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 26, 2014)

alistairm1 said:


> What looks like the full manual is available here
> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300016615/01/eos7d-mk2-im-en.pdf
> 
> Although I'm quite prepared to be disabused of that.



Thanks for the full manual. I was looking for it after I went through the af guide. looks like this camera is for sports and wildlife shooters. There are going to be a lot of angry forum posts by noobs who cant nail photos in ai-servo mode.


----------



## JMZawodny (Sep 26, 2014)

It would not open with preview on my Mac, but Acrobat worked fine without any need for a password. Adding a blank page after the cover page allows for properly viewing two pages at a time which seems necessary as the content often spans both the left and right pages.

Since the best camera I've owned to date is my 5DMk2, I am quite excited by the AF capabilities of the 7DMk2. My most demanding application will be photographing the launch of high power rockets. These can go from zero to supersonic in a second or less, so you can imaging tracking is challenging for both the AF and photographer.


----------



## Canon6D (Sep 26, 2014)

candyman said:


> That's a very nice guidebook. I can't remember that they did this for the 5D MKIII. But they maybe did....then I missed it.



Canon EOS 5D Mark III AF Setting Guidebook


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 26, 2014)

Click said:


> I can also open the pdf file without password. The pdf is locked for reading only.



On Mac 10.9.4 the PDF is seen as locked if downloaded with Safari. Opens with Chrome and then can be viewed with preview and then saved.

This answers a question i had, - will it AF with my 100-400 and a 1.4 extender. Yes !


----------



## tech6477 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi just open it with Adobe reader.....simple...


----------



## tech6477 (Sep 26, 2014)

hi just open it with Adobe reader...simple..


----------



## candyman (Sep 26, 2014)

Canon6D said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > That's a very nice guidebook. I can't remember that they did this for the 5D MKIII. But they maybe did....then I missed it.
> ...


O yes, thanks. Now I remember.


----------



## John Strung (Sep 28, 2014)

I find the list of what lenses will do what with the AF is very confusing. For instance, why is the EF 35-105mm f4.5-56 USM down in Group G, where only the 5 centre points will work? What can we expect with third party lenses like the Tamron 150-600 or the recently announced Sigmas?


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 28, 2014)

John Strung said:


> I find the list of what lenses will do what with the AF is very confusing. For instance, why is the EF 35-105mm f4.5-56 USM down in Group G, where only the 5 centre points will work? What can we expect with third party lenses like the Tamron 150-600 or the recently announced Sigmas?



Not all lenses can use all 65 AF points. Lenses with f stops equal to or bigger than f/2.8 can but the next group can only use 45 of 65. 

I doubt Canon will provide numbers for third parties. Sigma and Tamron can so their own homework.


----------



## John Strung (Sep 28, 2014)

But there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to what lenses fall in which group. For instance, why is the brand new EF-S 10-18 4.5-5.6 way down in Group E when other 4.5-5.6 lenses are up in B ? Or why is the 35-105 4.5-5.6 all the way down in Group G?


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 28, 2014)

John Strung said:


> But there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to what lenses fall in which group. For instance, why is the brand new EF-S 10-18 4.5-5.6 way down in Group E when other 4.5-5.6 lenses are up in B ? Or why is the 35-105 4.5-5.6 all the way down in Group G?



I'm guessing here but as they've stated the AF point availability is determined by the largest f number, perhaps lenses with variable f numbers are rated against the smaller f stop value?


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 28, 2014)

John Strung said:


> I find the list of what lenses will do what with the AF is very confusing. For instance, why is the EF 35-105mm f4.5-56 USM down in Group G, where only the 5 centre points will work? What can we expect with third party lenses like the Tamron 150-600 or the recently announced Sigmas?



I have the 7D2 pre-ordered specifically for use with the tammy. If it doesn't work that would be a deal breaker for me. From the many posts I've read related to the tammy and focus issues it seems 1) more people reported focusing problems with the original 7D than any other model and 2) it has been mentioned many times that at least the 3rd party lenses report F5.6 to the camera and not the actual F6.3 just so auto-focus will work.

The tammy works fine with my T3i so the thought of it not working the the 7D2 never crossed my mine. 

Rod


----------



## John Strung (Sep 28, 2014)

I have one too, so I am hoping it works. I guess the question may be how many focus points it will work with.

As far as I can tell, with the 7D it seems to work with the centre 9 points only.


----------



## -Gamer- (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what group my Sigma 150-500 falls under, I suppose I can live with not all of the cross type focus points being utililized for whatever reason : but then not having all 65 focus points available is not acceptable. The whole reason that I want the 7D Mark ll is because of the autofocus system, 10fps and that the focus points extend further out to the edges, which is great being that I photograph birds.

As far as birding/wildlife photography goes I don't care to see reviews with $10,000+ Canon prime lenses we all know they'll work great, what I wanna see are reviews of third party lenses and how they work with the 7D MKll such as the Sigma 150-500, Tamron 150-600 etc...Hope someone can do a test before the camera is released or at the very least Canon should release what third party lenses fall under what group. 

Having second thoughts on my pre-order now :-\


----------



## tapanit (Sep 29, 2014)

tech6477 said:


> Hi just open it with Adobe reader.....simple...


Doesn't work. Apparently you need a very new version of acroread and an operating system where it's supported (excluding all of mine). :-(

(The full manual opens easily enough, however, as does the old 5Dmk3 AF guide.)


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Sep 29, 2014)

It looks like 99% of the AF settings are the same as the original 7D (the shutter / focus priority, AF point modes, etc etc). That said, this AF system clearly will kick the crap out of the original 7D in terms of actual performance. Also, I like some of the new features of the camera, particularly what is shown on pg 44 and pg 46. I can't wait to have this thing in my hands.


----------

